# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Echo Frames, smart glasses, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

amazon.com/All-new-Echo-Frames/dp/B083C58VDP

amazon.com/Echo-Frames/dp/B01G62GWS4

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

----------


## Airicist

Echo Frames First Impressions: alexa-enabled smart glasses

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon just announced a new pair of Alexa-enabled smart eye glasses. Essentially, Alexa will activate whenever you call out to her, now on a pair of glasses that you can wear around town.


"Amazon's $180 Echo Frames are Alexa's first take on smart glasses"
The Echo Frames weigh only 1.1 ounces and look like normal glasses.

by Alison Denisco Rayome
September 26, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Echo Frames hands-on: Alexa in your glasses

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon's new Echo Frames are a new spin on smart glasses. They don't use any kind of heads-up display, but instead integrate Alexa (or your phone's assistant) into a pair of high tech glasses that manage to look remarkably normal.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Frames hands-on

Sep 25, 2019




> Amazon unveiled their first smart eyeglasses, the Echo Frames, at the company’s Seattle headquarters. Amazon is positioning the glasses as the ultimate take-Alexa-everywhere product, but it’s also trying to balance that pitch with privacy: there’s a button on the glasses to disable its microphones, and the Echo Frames lack any kind of camera.


"Amazon Echo Frames preview: trying on the Alexa smart glasses"
Wear Alexa on your head everywhere you go

by Dan Seifert and Chris Welch
September 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's all-new Echo Frames full reveal

Sep 25, 2019




> The echo frames were just announced today at Amazon's latest 2019 press briefing. With no-onscreen display, and no cameras, its really just Alexa in your glasses. So that you can hear Alexa talking to you, but not the world around you. With gesture controls, and an easy-access microphone, its certainly an interesting pitch from amazon.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Frames: Eyeglasses with Alexa

Sep 27, 2019




> Introducing Echo Frames — all-day glasses with hands-free access to Alexa. Just ask to make calls, set reminders, listen to podcasts, and more from anywhere.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon announces upgraded Echo Frames smart glasses as it opens availability to everyone"
The Echo Loop smart ring, however, is being discontinued

by Chaim Gartenberg
November 19, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Frames review

Dec 21, 2020




> Amazon still needs to iron out some kinks, particularly with notification handling, but as long as you don’t need high quality audio and can live with annoying alerts, the Echo Frames are a surprisingly appealing product.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Echo Frames review: listen to these specs"
Great in concept, but there’s a limit to what Alexa can do on a phone

by Dieter Bohn
December 24, 2020

----------

